
British Homeowners Build a 'Superhighway' for Hedgehogs - juanplusjuan
http://www.npr.org/sections/parallels/2016/01/26/464307528/british-homeowners-build-a-new-superhighway-for-hedgehogs?sc=17&f=1001
======
bitwize
I hear "superhighway for hedgehogs" and I think of this:
[http://www.serebii.net/ssbb/stages/greenhillzone.jpg](http://www.serebii.net/ssbb/stages/greenhillzone.jpg)

I know I'm a dork.

------
danvoell
Not to downplay the advancement of humans, but the squirrels on our block
created a "Superhighway" between garages, fences and garbage cans. Every
garbage receptacle on our block has a hole in it, created by squirrels. We
regularly watch them eat lunch on top of our garbage can.

~~~
dghughes
My parent's cat catches birds and mice not often but more often than not as
cats will do.

But she is absolutely baffled by squirrels who seem psychotic or at the very
least capable of being in multiple places at once. They seem to jump and in
mid-flight change their mind and direction as if to defy the laws of physics.

Cats are predators used to patterns and predictability so I wonder if that's a
squirrels defense to be absolutely unpredictable, and bonkers.

edit: And I'm disappointed the story didn't have more of a tech twist like
using an Arduino or Raspberry Pi on each hole to track the movement of the
hedgehogs.

------
geon
> they aren't scared of humans. The noisy little things just rolled up into a
> ball, spikes out

I don't think that's how it works.

------
blobbers
Great fence hack. Wish there was something similar for humans. Keep bumping
into the darn things.

~~~
jdmichal
I think they call the hack for that "freerunning".

------
minimaxir
For those who are very confused by the comments on this submission:
[http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/gotta-go-
fast](http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/gotta-go-fast)

------
philk10
Is this so they can get away from the badgers faster?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11052743](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11052743)

------
pvaldes
(...And then, they came and ate the slugs from my garden, muahaha!)

Meanwhile, in Oslo...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jdi2AXC9c9Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jdi2AXC9c9Q)

------
monk_e_boy
They make a lot of noise, grunting and snuffling along.

------
_0ffh
And there I thought that the hedgehog could not be bothered at all!

------
lazyant
A bit disappointed that "superhighway" means making a few small holes in you
fence.

~~~
FreakyT
Same, I was hoping to see a picture of some kind of grade-separated hedgehog
corridor with on/off ramps.

~~~
jballanc
Something like this:
[https://www.google.com.tr/search?tbm=isch&q=wildlife+overpas...](https://www.google.com.tr/search?tbm=isch&q=wildlife+overpass)

~~~
joe5150
We've got these in the area:
[http://www.azgfd.gov/w_c/research_maintain_sheep.shtml](http://www.azgfd.gov/w_c/research_maintain_sheep.shtml)

------
brink2death
Gotta go fast!

------
kalsk
I MUST MOVE AT AN ACCELERATED PACE.

